# OP77A Projekt mit WinCC-flex übertragen



## clako (27 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Wenn ich mein Projekt von WinCC-flex 2005 compact auf das OP77A übertragen will bekomme ich immer die Meldung: Das angeschlossenen Gerät unterstützt bei der gewählten Transferart Version 13. Die PC-Software unterstützt nur Geräte bis Version 12.
Der Transfer erfolgt von einem PC über MPi 187,5 Kbs. Die Verbindung ist auch in Ordnung, das OP läßt sich einwandfrei ansprechen.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2008)

clako schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn ich mein Projekt von WinCC-flex 2005 compact auf das OP77A übertragen will bekomme ich immer die Meldung: Das angeschlossenen Gerät unterstützt bei der gewählten Transferart Version 13. Die PC-Software unterstützt nur Geräte bis Version 12.
> Der Transfer erfolgt von einem PC über MPi 187,5 Kbs. Die Verbindung ist auch in Ordnung, das OP läßt sich einwandfrei ansprechen.



Das OP77 hatten wir kürzlich *hier*.

Soweit mir bekannt benötigst Du für WinCCflex die *OP77B*-Variante.


----------



## clako (27 Januar 2008)

Also sowie ich es sehen gehen beide, das OP77A u. B mit der Compaktversion, sind ja auch beide als Objekte vorhanden. Kann es sein ,dass das OP-Betriebssystem upgedatet werden muß? Wenn ja was soll mir der Text "es gehen alle installierten Lizenzen verloren" sagen?

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (27 Januar 2008)

Das hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe das Betriebssystem aktualisiert. Lizensen wurden keine gelöscht, da auf dem OP 77A eh keine Lizensen drauf waren. Nach der  Aktualisierung  wurde meine Projektierung einwandfrei angenommen ....


----------



## clako (28 Januar 2008)

Habe mit WinCC-flex 2005 das update durchgeführt, sah auch alles recht gut aus, aber nach einen Neuestart erscheint kurz die Meldung : No Filesystem. Anschließend erscheint auf dem Display nur noch: Starting...
und das war's, habe auch keinerlei Zugriff mehr auf das Panel:twisted:


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (28 Januar 2008)

Ach herje.....

Das hatte ich net .....

Anruf bei Siemens??????

Hattest du das richtige Update ausgewählt? Da gibbet ja mehrere. Wenn ich das noch richtig weiss, kann man doch beim Booten mit nem Affengriff die Grundinstallation nochmals hervorrufen. Bei dem alten OP7 musste man dafür ne Brücke rein verdrahten. Beim OP77 A ist das Pfeil hoch und rechts, dann einschalten. 
Ich versuch da nochmal meine alten Aufzeichnungen zu finden .....


----------



## clako (29 Januar 2008)

Oh,Oh,
hoffentlich habe ich das Teil nicht geschrottet. Es gab 2 Images für das Panel in meiner WinCC. Ich habe das V1_2_2 genommen. Vorher habe ich noch bei Siemens gesucht ob's noch was anderes gibt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.Auf dem Panel war vorher die V01.03., die ja aber dummerweise mit meinem WinCC nicht lief. Wäre toll wenn du in deinen Unterlagen noch etwas findest, im Handbuch konnte ich nichts entdecken. Ich habe keine Idee mehr wie ich mit meinen Möglichkeiten eine Kommunikation zum Panel aufbauen kann.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## clako (29 Januar 2008)

Ich habe bei Siemens etwas recht interessantes gefunden, scheint so als wenn ich dieses Problem nicht alleine habe.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=21895&21895&Language=de
Mich würde interessieren ob der letzte Abschnitt mit dem Kabel funktionier, da ich auch nur einen PC mit normaler serieller Schnittstelle zur Verfügung habe und auch kein PPI-Multimasterkabel greifbar ist.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## miasma (29 Januar 2008)

clako schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn ich mein Projekt von WinCC-flex 2005 compact auf das OP77A übertragen will bekomme ich immer die Meldung: Das angeschlossenen Gerät unterstützt bei der gewählten Transferart Version 13. Die PC-Software unterstützt nur Geräte bis Version 12.
> Der Transfer erfolgt von einem PC über MPi 187,5 Kbs. Die Verbindung ist auch in Ordnung, das OP läßt sich einwandfrei ansprechen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem kenne ich auch. Ich musste die letzten Op´s auch alle downgraden damit ich sie noch mit Win CC Flex 2005 bearbeiten konnte.

Für das Problem gibt es nur 2 Lösungen 

1. Winn CC Flex 2005 behalten und OP Downgraden 
2. Winn CC Flex 2007 installieren dann ist der Transfer zum OP wieder   normal möglich da Win CC Flex 2007 die Geräteversion 13 unterstützt.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (29 Januar 2008)

Sry,

den Affengriff finde ich in meinen Unterlagen nicht mehr. Aber das ging irgendwie.... Da bin ich mir sicher.
Leider habe ich kein OP77A hier, um meiner Erinnerung auf die Sprünge zu helfen.


----------



## clako (29 Januar 2008)

Es geht wieder!!!
erstmal meinen Dank an alle die mir bei diesem Thema geholfen haben.
Fazit: Um das OP77A mit WinCC-Flex 2005 bearbeiten zu können ist ein Downgrade auf Version 12 Notwendig  (V01.02.02.00.02_01.02), es war die Version 13 (V01.03.00) auf dem Panel, diese funktioniert aber erst ab WinCC-flex 2007.Mein Kommunikationsproblem nach dem gescheiterten Downgrad konnte ich tatsächlich mit einem USB-PPI Multimasterkabel lösen. Damit läßt sich das Panel dann urlöschen und downgraden.

Gruß
Claus


----------

